# Hitting It Of The Heel?



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you tired of constantly hitting it off the heel? Well I have come up with an easy and efficient solution to cure this problem. When starting your downswing try and think about hitting the golf ball with the toe of the club. Feel as though the toe hits the ball. Cured my slice straight away. You may hit some block's right but will start to hit a draw eventually. Try this it really does help. If you need any more help send me a pm or post on here. :thumbsup:


----------

